# First Soil Test: High P, low K, low micronutrients. What to do?



## Darth (May 2, 2020)

Looking for help interpreting my first soil test. I'm in Dallas, TX with St Augustine turf and clay soil.


Why P is so high? Previously, I've only applied a 18-0-6 fert once per year. I've never applied Milo (until after this test was taken). What would make this so high?


Lots of other things out of wack here. What should I be concerned about and what can I address?


I'd planned on using LCN's approach of throwing dow Milo every 4-6 weeks this season. Should I still be doing that with such high P?

Since this test, I've thrown down:

Milo @ 12 lbs/1k sq ft

Lesco 0-0-7 Plus Potash pre-emergent at the bag rate


----------



## FluffiB (May 26, 2019)

Looks pretty much like mine! I'm in middle TN, lots of rock and clay. Hopefully an expert will chime in, but you should watch Lawncology's YouTubes - lots of helpful info here and there. His soil test looked similar too.

What I've picked up over the past year is that high P like this is likely found naturally. So no, I would not use Milo. High P also interferes with update of iron, so you might want to use liquid iron (foliar app) if your grass never seems to get dark green like mine.

High calcium can buffer pH, which will make it difficult to bring down, but your pH is in an optimal range, so you shouldn't have to worry about that. But do be careful of what you add to make sure it's not going to raise pH.

You likely have low organic matter. With clay soil, the best thing to do is add more OM. Since your micros are also low, you should look for fertilizers that contain both. I just started Carbon X (CX DIY) this year and plan on using Xgrn during the summer (low N, higher K).

I'm kind of not addressing the low K because I've been using a lot of Bio-Stim pack from N-EXT, and my lawn is overall pretty healthy. It was neglected for 7 years, so it's going to take a while to correct it. You can find K-only fertilizer, I think sulfate of potash?


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2020)

FluffiB said:


> Looks pretty much like mine! I'm in middle TN, lots of rock and clay. Hopefully an expert will chime in, but you should watch Lawncology's YouTubes - lots of helpful info here and there. His soil test looked similar too.
> 
> What I've picked up over the past year is that high P like this is likely found naturally. So no, I would not use Milo. High P also interferes with update of iron, so you might want to use liquid iron (foliar app) if your grass never seems to get dark green like mine.
> 
> ...


Ok, this is about what I was planning. Found a local source for Xgrn and picked up a couple 50lb bags that should get me into September with monthly applications.

Xgrn has 4% Iron, so will help there, too.

I'm also starting from a neglected yard. Have been in this house for 11 years. The yard was thick and beautiful when we moved in, but I've come to realize how much I neglected it. Have generally only put down one application of fertilizer per year and never watered enough. I'm dealing with a LOT of weeds right now, but it's already looking better than it has in years.


----------



## FluffiB (May 26, 2019)

I also can get Carbon X from a local source, so it saves a ton!

I'm also loosely following the LCN plan. Fall PreM definitely helped with winter weeds this spring! What a difference 1 season makes!


----------

